# Stuck with nameservers creation...



## MateiIrinel (May 4, 2017)

Hi guys, I have a big and urgent problem. I need a webserver for my machine. I have setup nginx, php and other stuff that I need but I have a big problem, I cant find on internet how can I setup custom nameservers to point on my domain. For example:

ns1.mydomain.com - 77.77.77.77
ns2.mydomain.com - 77.77.77.78

How may I do that ?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2017)

Find a provider that can register and host the domain for you.


----------



## obsigna (May 4, 2017)

Usually the entity which registered your domain name, either a domain hosting service or a domain name registrar, offers facilities where you can add the various records for your domain name. Login at the respective web site and look for something like DNS administration.


----------



## MateiIrinel (May 4, 2017)

No, I think you didnt understand, I can use my domain name to create namservers, but for the serverside, I dont need to do nothing? Setup BIND or something ?

Thanks


----------



## Jeckt (May 4, 2017)

The domain registrar controls how your domain name resolution is handled.  Either they directly host the DNS records, or use glue records pointing to a nameserver.  Many hosting providers can do this separately for you, otherwise you need to set up a DNS nameserver yourself. If the registrar isn't doing it directly, they still control the configuration for doing it elsewhere.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2017)

MateiIrinel said:


> No, I think you didnt understand, I can use my domain name to create namservers, but for the serverside, I dont need to do nothing? Setup BIND or something ?


If you have to ask this question then I strongly urge you to host the domain at a provider. It's extremely easy to set up a bad DNS and I'm sure you don't want to end up facilitating the bad guys by being a DDoS amplifier.


----------

